# Fragen zum Drehstommotor



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

Mach gerade Abschlussprüfung im Berich Mechatronik!
Erste Frage lautet: Wie muß der Motor im 400 V Netz geschalten ?!!
meinen die da jetzt ein 230/400V Netz oder 400/690V Netz

Zweite Frage:
Was bedeuteen die Angaben 230V/400V   15,5A /9,0 A in einem Datenblatt eines Motors?? (ich glaub das müsste ein Drehstrom-Ansynchronmotor sein)


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
1. 230/400V Netz
2. 230V im Dreieck, 400V im Stern  Beim Strom das selbe.


----------



## MSB (30 Oktober 2005)

Also wenn du zur Frage 1 nicht noch irgendeine weitere Angabe hast,
kann man das so eigentlich gar nicht beantworten.

Auf jeden Fall immer so wie es für 400V angegeben ist!

Motor mit Spannungsangabe 230/400V -> Stern
Motor mit Spannungsangabe 400/690V -> Dreieck

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

Aber wenn sich die 230V auf die 15,5 A beziehen dann müsste doch
die gleiche Leistung herrauskommen wie wenn sich die 400 auf die 9,0 A beziehen!!

U*I*(Wurzel aus 3)*cos*phi=Pzu
230*15,5*(Wurzel aus drei)*0,82=5063,3W
400*9,0*(Wurzel aus 3)*0,82=5113W

Irgendwas ist doch da faul!!
Hab ich eine fehler gemacht???


----------



## lefrog (30 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich denke diese Unterschiede zwischen den Leistungen sind zu vernachläßigen bzw. Ungenauigkeiten. 

Wenn Du den Motor in Dreieck schaltest und dann an L1=L2=L3=230V hängst, dann nimmt dieser ca. 15,5A auf und hat eine Strangleistung von 2058,25W. 

Wenn Du den Motor in Stern Schaltest und dann an L1=L2=L3=398,37V hängst, dann nimmt dieser ca. 8,94A auf und hat eine Strangleistung von 2056,18W auf.

Die ganze Umrechnerei mit Wurzel(3) ist halt nicht supergenau... Ich sage einfach gewöhne dich einfach an gewisse "Toleranzen" - auf ein Watt kommts da nicht an...

Wenn der Motor nun an einem L1=L2=L3=400V Drehstromnetz hängst, dann nimmt dieser ca. 5,1kW auf. Natürlich in Sternschaltung. In Dreieckschaltung darfst Du den nicht betreiben, weil dann an die Motorwicklungen die Außenleiterspannung=400V gelegt werden würde. Die verkraften aber nur max.230V. In Sternschaltung stellt sich eben diese Spannung über den Motorwicklungen ein.

...ich hoffe ich hab keinen Unsinn geredet... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## lefrog (30 Oktober 2005)

Mechatroniker schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Frage lautet: Wie muß der Motor im 400 V Netz geschalten ?!!
> meinen die da jetzt ein 230/400V Netz oder 400/690V Netz



Hallo nochmal...

Also Du hast da ein wenich durcheinander gebracht... 
230/400V Motor und auch 400/690V Motor - nicht Netz!

 230 V  /   400 V
STERN / DREIECK

Das sind die Spannungen, die ein Motor an den Motorsträngen maximal verkraftet. Der Motor mir 230/400V ist z.B. nicht dafür geeignet, in Stern/Dreieck anzulaufen, wohingegen der 400/690V Motor dafür prädestiniert ist.

Viele Grpße, Tobias


----------



## old_willi (30 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
man gibt aus praktischen Gründen den Motorstrom immer nur im Rahmen der Einstellmöglichkeit eines Motorschutzschalters oder Überstromrelais an.
Bei einem Bereich von 7 bis 10 A hat man Markierungen mit einer Genauigkeit von 0,5 A.
Der genaue Nennstrom bei 400V ist etwas kleiner als 9,0 A und bei 230V etwas größer als 15,5 A.
Aber stell dir vor auf dem Motorschild steht 8,96723 A. Derjenige der den Motorschutzschalter einstellen muss lacht sich tot. 

Also die Ungenauigkeit liegt in der Angabe des Motorstroms. Deine Rechnung ist schon korrekt.
Und immer die größere Spannung im Stern schalten.
Gruß Wilfried


----------

